# "Little millin' against the wind . . . "



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Whole time I was milling today I couldn't get the song out of my head. I guess because the wind was at my back all evening which is just how I like to mill. Bob Segar and milling go hand in hand. 

This isn't much to look at but we haven't had much to look at lately. I was so happy to be milling I didn't waste much time taking pics. This one's just a boring highly valuable black walnut log that I'd let lay around in a pile of other blacks for over a year on the back of the rails. Still pretty though. Obviously I never sealed this log . . . . okay or none of the others from that day's harvest. The heart check took away a little less than a foot of lumber. I remember when I rolled those logs onto the back of the rails late one evening and said to myself "I'll seal the tomorrow I'm tuckered out.". Famous last words. 


































By nightfall I also milled a big fat Red Oak, 2 scraggly Mesquites (took longer than the one red oak), 3 Honeylocust, and something I couldn't figure out what the heck it was. I don't even remember where it came from but it was clear and straight. IOW boring. It was the last thing I milled so I'll take another look in the light tomorrow and see what it was. 


Sorry guys I can't get this song out of my head and this is the only way to get it out of mine and into Daren's (he gets them stuck in his head all the time and when he see's this it'll be in there for a while :shifty.














.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

What are planning to do with the walnut?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds like a productive day. Looks like you had some nice weather for milling as well. We've had a rain an snow mix for the last 4 days and I'm so sick of it. I'd love to be there millin' with ya, but I'm stuck in the Great White North with song of my own, running through my head. The walnut looks fantastic.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Sorry guys I can't get this song out of my head and this is the only way to get it out of mine and into Daren's


At least it's a decent song. 

It was windy here yesterday too, but warm(ish), I should have milled. I have a couple ''interesting'' logs on deck. My camera is not speaking to my computer again, I wish those 2 could just get along. I have been having to take pictures with my phone and send them to my email.


.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer said:


> What are planning to do with the walnut?


Fill the kiln. After it's dry stretch wrap it and store it until I build the final wing to the house. Probably use it for cabinets and some flooring. 



Kenbo said:


> I'd love to be there millin' with ya, but I'm stuck in the Great White North with song of my own, running through my head.


You would have been welcome. Wet walnut is heavy. Okay come on and tell us what song was in your head so Daren can have stereo. :smile:



Daren said:


> I have a couple ''interesting'' logs on deck.


You gonna mill them today? 










.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> You gonna mill them today?


Maybe one. The other one dad picked out and wants to help, not today (big crotchy bumpy walnut a guy dumped here) so he can see inside when I open it...and prolly drag some of it home. :huh:



.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, I'll tell ya. Even though I'm not American, this song has a great message and I've had it stuck in my head today for some reason. Awesome tune.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah that's a good one. I've only listened to it one time previous but I like it. I don't think it'll get stuck in my head though like _A Country Boy Can Survive_ does frequently. I'll never tire of having that song in my head though. :no: 









.


----------

